# Brandungsruten-Blank



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,
wo bekomme ich den ultimativen Weitwurf- Blank für 150-200 gr. her?
Schönes WE


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wo bekomme ich den* ultimativen* Weitwurf- Blank für 150-200 gr. her?
> Schönes WE




Hast du das Kleingeld dafür?
Ich habe zu D-Mark Zeiten bei Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen einen JP-Blank für über 5000.- DM in den Händen gehabt.
Sollte wohl schon was gutes gewesen sein. War wohl von Shimano.


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Nein Jürgen, da muss ich schmaler einsteigen.
Meine Pygmaeenform ist aber wenig kompatibel zu Stangenruten.
Das Wurfpotential der Superblanks kann ich doch wegen Inkompetenz ohnehin nicht heben.


----------



## hydrophil (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

lern doch mal die wurftechnik ... weite kann man nicht kaufen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nein Jürgen, da muss ich schmaler einsteigen.
> Meine Pygmaeenform ist aber wenig kompatibel zu Stangenruten.
> *Das Wurfpotential der Superblanks kann ich doch wegen Inkompetenz ohnehin nicht heben.*




Doch, kannst du in Relation schon.
Wenn eine "normale Stangenrute" dir 80m erlaubt, dann wird eine Top Rute schon noch nachlegen. Aber Fische zu überwerfen bringt auch nicht mehr in die Pfanne.
Ein Gewässer lesen bringt mehr.:m


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

schau dich mal in england oder entsprechenden englischen foren um. das ganze erscheint mir dort doch etwas populärer. auch fischen dort viele kürzere ruten in kombination mit multis, also vielleicht auch eher n blank für kurzgewachsene.


----------



## hydrophil (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

wenn du als zwergenhafter werfer ohne sonderliche werferische faehigkeiten
weit raus willst, wirst du in uk was passendes finden.

brauchst du 200 gr tatsaechlich, der bekommst du einfach keine ladung in die rute mit weniger blei?

wirfst du statio, oder multi?

was ist das favorisierte wurftstil?

wo angelst du?

wenn du als nicht sonderlich grosser mensch eine gutmuetige, leicht zu ladende rute suchst, dann schau dir mal die daiwa supercast in 12" an.
die sind optimal um 150 gr und werfen wie von alleine.

warum muss es ein blank sein?

und nicht vergessen: viele der wirklich auf distanz ausgelegten blanks bekommt otto normal werfer noch nicht einmal gescheit geladen...


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Habe einen. Blank muss sein, will basteln.
Raus muss ich, weit. In Portugal westcoast hat es im Winter 5 m Welle.
Die Dinger brechen sich weit vor der Kueste.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

an Portugals Ostküste wird es noch weiter:m


----------



## 2Fast2Real (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Google mal karl bartsch rutenbau in handzell. Wenn der karl nicht den richtigen blank hat oder ihn besorgen kann, gibts den nicht ;-)


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Irgendwie scheint sich das mit dem Blanklieferanten zerschlagen zu haben. Rufe Bartsch mal an.
CTS baut wohl sowas, in UK schaue ich mich auch um.
Italien ist auch keine schlechte Adresse- falls die Tommies so Blanks wie Autos bauen#d.
Daiwa UK hat eine ganz nette Serie Fertigzeug fuer fixed spool- bei 500 Latten geht es los#q.


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

CTS hat sowas, gut 200 Euronen plus Fracht, Zoll, Steuer.
Dafuer in 137.500 Farben.
Schreibe nochmal Sandro Gatti an, EU-intern ist das alles etwas einfacher.


----------



## hydrophil (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

welchen blanklieferanten meinst du denn genau bitte?

wolltest nich bei doerk von suffcasting.de was kaufen?

mein tipp:
ruf bei tackle24.de an

bestell dir fuer rund 250e nen harrison torrix q3 blank und basta.

der ist 14" wirft super und taugt fuer fs und multi


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Der Blank von Dirk stammt von CTS, Neuseeland. Ist noch eine Option, aber eigentlich mag ich optisch mehr die Naturform in Mattschwarz.
Direkt von dort nach hier ist subtil zu handhaben, Postadresse, Zoll, kein Wohnsitz, und das in Südeuropa.
 Das könnte bei dem hiesigen Bueropersonal zeitaufwändig werden.
Aus EU ist einfacher.
Harrison goggel ich mal, und Sandro Gatti macht den Kram ewig schon, der kennt sicher die guten Jungs.


----------



## hydrophil (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

harrison ist aus UK ist moeglicherweise EU, da bin ich mir net sicher. mattschwazz isser...


----------



## volkerm (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Dirk war in DK, jetzt zurück. Ich nehme dessen CTS- Blank. Die Ringe- Tendenz geht zu Titanflex, leider kosten die in den Durchmessern ein Vermögen.
 Bin irgendwo über Carbonringe gestolpert.
Weiss da jemand Näheres?


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Dirk war in DK, jetzt zurück. Ich nehme dessen CTS- Blank. Die Ringe- Tendenz geht zu Titanflex, leider kosten die in den Durchmessern ein Vermögen.
> *Bin irgendwo über Carbonringe gestolpert.
> Weiss da jemand Näheres?*




Carbonringe habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber Ringe in Carbonrahmen (Daiwa). Ob die aber einen Sinn für Brandungsanfänger ergeben?


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

von nem Satz Ringe Daiwa in Carbonrahmen für einen Brandungsknüppel würde mich der Preis, naja vielleicht doch, interessieren:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



angler1996 schrieb:


> von nem Satz Ringe Daiwa in Carbonrahmen für einen Brandungsknüppel würde mich der Preis, naja vielleicht doch, interessieren:q


 


 Ich kenne die Ringe von den Daiwa Morethan Branzino Spinruten (um die 1000€). Schätze mal, die Ringe werden etwa ein Drittel des Preises ausmachen.|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

ich denke mal , dass die teurer sind als der CTS Carbonstab:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich denke mal , dass die teurer sind als der CTS Carbonstab:q


 

 Davon gehe ich auch aus. Vor allen Dingen: 1 Ring kaputt, und dann das große :c:c:c.


----------



## hydrophil (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

wenn man nicht 250m wirft liegts an den ringen, wenn man net schwimmen kann an der badehose ... 

zurueck auf null. lern werfen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Kontaktiere mal die Jungs von www.surfcasting.de , die vertreiben auch schon mal Brandungsblanks von Century und Daiwa bei Ebay und können Dir evtl. weiterhelfen#h
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Geht seinen Weg, kommen einfache pac bay ran, und wird ein CTS von surfcasting.
Hydrophil, Du musst mir unbedingt einen Wurfkurs erteilen.
Damit ich endlich auch mal was kann#6.


----------



## hydrophil (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

weite kann man net kaufen, mehr will ich nicht sagen. 

aber du wirst es dann ja bald selbst erleben. viel spass dabei.


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Klar kann man etwas Weite durch optimales Gerät kaufen.
Viel ist das nicht, das Bedienungspersonal macht sicher 90 % aus.
Ich fische auch einfach gerne gutes Zeug.
Gerade im Salzwasserbereich wird viel schwerer, klobiger Kram verkauft.
Damit will ich nicht...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Raus muss ich, weit. In Portugal westcoast hat es im Winter 5 m Welle.
> Die Dinger brechen sich weit vor der Kueste.



Da kommst du eh nicht hinter, mußt du aber auch nicht

Allerdings wäre mir 150-200 WG etwas schwach auf der Brust, ich habe unter ähnlichen Bedingungen mit 220-250g Kralle gefischt, je nach Köder kommt da bissken was zusammen...


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Sten, ich denke, das passt. Die Portos haben 150 gr. Pyramide gefischt, ging.
Kralle kennt hier niemand.
Dann sollte 150-190 Kralle erst recht gehen.
Und doch, es gibt hier wenige Sandstrandecken, wo man über die weisse Scheixxe raus kommt.
In dem weissen Wahnsinn gab es keinen Fisch, nur knapp dahinter im blauen.
Da können 10, 20 Meter mehr den Tag retten.
Sonst wäre der Aufwand nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

was is'n ne Pyramide? Die schmeißen doch keine erzgebirgsche Volkskunst ins Wasser:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Das issn Blei in Pyramidenform, Spitze Richtung New York.
Dunkel, ganz dunkel ist Dein Heimatwald?


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das issn Blei in Pyramidenform, Spitze Richtung New York.
> 
> Gibst es von dem Teil nen Link?
> 
> Dunkel, ganz dunkel ist Dein Heimatwald?


 
So ungefähr:q


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Das ist billigster Mist, Link habe ich keinen. Die Portos haben keine Krallenbleie. Geht damit auch, aber...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Danke#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das ist billigster Mist, Link habe ich keinen. Die Portos haben keine Krallenbleie. Geht damit auch, aber...


 

 Kenne die Dinger auch aus den Niederlanden. Fliegen ganz gut, aber bei Seitenströmung absoluter Mist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Sten, ich denke, das passt. Die Portos haben 150 gr. Pyramide gefischt, ging.
> Kralle kennt hier niemand.
> Dann sollte 150-190 Kralle erst recht gehen.
> 
> ...



Würde ich nicht so dogmatisch sehen, im Gegenteil, die Erfahrung zeigt, daß gerade Wolfsbarsche genau im "Weißen Wahnsinn" jagen. Ich erinnere mich an unseren letzten Brandungsausflug am Atlantik-wir hatten einen sehr breiten, flachen Strand auf den bis sehr weit raus tief stehende Reihen von Brechern aufliefen und haben uns einen Vorteil davon versprochen, mit der Wathose ranzuwaten und das Weißwasser zu überwerfen-'n Kumpel ohne Waders und relativer Wurfanfänger hat sein Gedöns auf ca. 30-50m in die ersten zwei Reihen geknallt und als ich mit meiner ersten Rute fertig war, hatte der Bursche schon den zweiten ordentlichen Fisch im Sack, gefangen bei 'ner Wassertiefe, die du als Klötenbetreiber ziemlich exakt ermitteln kannst. 

Was da unten für den Brandungsangler auch interessant sein dürfte, sind Adlerfische ab ca. Ende April. Die jagen erfahrungsgemäß auch oft direkt in der Brandung, nur die Großen sind etwas weiter draußen, aber bei Adlerfisch sind die Kleineren meist schon sehr beachtlich-bei dieser Angelei könnte es dann auch mit dem WG des Blanks etwas knapp werden, je nachdem, was du köderst.
Aber auch hier, keine Angst vor weißem Wasser!





angler1996 schrieb:


> was is'n ne Pyramide? Die schmeißen doch keine erzgebirgsche Volkskunst ins Wasser:q
> Gruß A.



Nussknackerrig!:q




volkerma schrieb:


> Dunkel, ganz dunkel ist Dein Heimatwald?



Des kommt bei unseren tiefen, sächsischen Bergwäldern auch immer weng drauf an, um welche Zeit du im Wald stehst...|rolleyes#h


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Irgendwo muss ich anfangen.
Die Angelnacht war deutlich. Im Weisswasser war nix.
Davor und danach im Blauwasser aber zuverlässig schon.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*



volkerma schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss ich anfangen.
> Die Angelnacht war deutlich. Im Weisswasser war nix.
> Davor und danach im Blauwasser aber zuverlässig schon.



Glaub mal Erfahrungen, da wo's bricht, bzw. genau dazwischen in den Rinnen, da rauben die Stacheligen-davon ab, daß du in einer Angelnacht bei hoher Brandung eh nie genau weißt, wo dein Gerödel grad runtergekommen ist 

Ausnahmen sind zuverlässig beispielsweise Seezungen, die fängt man meist im ruhigeren Blauwasser bzw. mögen die's eh ruhiger...


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Egal wie, Sten, die Option, einige Meter mehr können, müssen nicht zwingend sein.
Wenn man kann, hilft das- mental zumindest.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Durchaus, spätestens, wenn kaum Brandung ist mußt du mitunter raus, was wird es jetzt für ein Blank, wurde das schon entschieden?
Wenn du mit Multirollen klarkommst, würde ich dazu tendieren, robuster und größere Wurfweite...


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsruten-Blank*

Wird CTS, von Abumann Dirk.
Multi kann ich nicht.


----------

